# Hit by a car in the parking while my car was parked



## Naanj (Sep 29, 2013)

What to do? After I reached home from work I realide somebody has hit my car made scratches and dents......and surprisingly left no message?????? ;(


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you need a police report, either call them out 999 or go to the nearest police station to report.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

absolutely right , better be the first one to report it to the authorities .


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

they prob didnt even notice, they are like bumper cars here. fact of life, it happens, its a car tho so not worth worrying about it.


----------

